# Computer problems are worse than toothaches!



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey friends, I have been struggling with some modem problems for over a week. Adelphia swears I will be up and running properly tomorrow and if I am not I am tossing their equipment in the trash and calling Verizon to get hooked up. I am looking foreword to running some goofy contests and posting in the forums and visiting your chat room. SueM really loves your chat but with dial up only one of us can be in the room at the same time. Anyway I am patiently waiting to get involved here. hope to see some of you knuckleheads in the chat room soon.

lotsoffish


----------



## edibill (Feb 5, 2006)

*Ha*

I suspect user error!!!


----------



## KRIBS (Jan 24, 2006)

edibill said:


> I suspect user error!!!


I agree. I think pete needs to employ other methods rather than the K.I.S.S. method.


----------



## Pure (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm guessing it's them damn fans again.


----------



## limuhead (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Knucklehead(can I say that in here?),

Hurry up and get back into chat, I have a few questions for ya, by the way, your wife is doing an excellent job as a mod :fish: 

Mahalo and Aloha, Fred :king:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

*Ya right*



limuhead said:


> Hey Knucklehead(can I say that in here?),
> 
> Hurry up and get back into chat, I have a few questions for ya, by the way, your wife is doing an excellent job as a mod :fish:
> 
> Mahalo and Aloha, Fred :king:


If she is doing such a great job, why are you still allowed to go there?


----------



## mppicard1 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Yo Pete!*

Hey man,
what do you have in the way of plecos and apistos right now? I was saving up in the hope you would be back at AB but no worries. Oh and plants too.... got some hair algae that I'm fixing to kill... but it wreaked havoc with my bolbitus! Drop me an email please at [email protected] 
all the best, all the time!
mike


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Pure said:


> I'm guessing it's them damn fans again.


I would suggest participating in the rest of the forum instead of your first post involving a swear word. It gives the impression you just came here to start trouble :argue:


Glad to see you around Pete, step on up to cable or DSL yahoo/sbc is now only $13/month i believe!


----------



## KRIBS (Jan 24, 2006)

MalawianPro said:


> I would suggest participating in the rest of the forum instead of your first post involving a swear word. It gives the impression you just came here to start trouble :argue:
> 
> 
> Glad to see you around Pete, step on up to cable or DSL yahoo/sbc is now only $13/month i believe!


Pure is not starting trouble at all. Pure is reffering to a post on AB where mang was whining about the fans in the computer. They know each other pretty good. :smile:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

OO I'm sorry, i apologize, Just noticed lots of rough edges here lately. Sorry took it wrong way, i haven't had my cappuchino yet!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Haha Pure isn't trying to cause trouble.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey, first time i ever apologized on the forum, let it be my last!


----------

